# Touring car oval



## Hillbilly W/RC (Oct 5, 2005)

At my local track we are racing touring cars on carpet oval it is high bite ozite. I run a TC3. We are racing them instead of pan cars because most of the guys already have them, this keeps them from having to buy a new car. I was wondering what kind of set up I am looking to accomplish. Right now I run 2 deg neg camber on all 4, 80wt oil in front with white springs and 70wt oil and purple springs in back 4.5 mm ride height. htis set up works good on onroad, but everyone is running oval. Iwas wondering if I should maybe have a different camber on the inside tires or different ride height on the inside or stiffer springs somewhere. Just want to know what direction really I should be looking for. Should I bee using softer tires on one side? Just looking for a direction. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

Great post! I have been asking the same question for a little over a month now, cant wait to see what is said!


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

Just a quick question for you hillbilly w/rc. where in ohio are you running tc's on oval, that class is awsome. what tires are you currently running, I've run tc3's on dirt and carpet ovals for 5 years. is it a flat track, or banked? lemme know, and I get you going in the right direction... Kevin


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

Kevin, 

Any chance you can get me going in the right direction as well?


----------



## Hillbilly W/RC (Oct 5, 2005)

It is a flat track. I am running dbl pink on the back and dbl pink orange on the front. The track in in southern Ohio near piketon, OH about 1.5 hours south of Columbus at the 23 southbound flea market fully heated and air conditioned. It is inside the flea market in one of the buildings. It is open when the flea market is open but also when the market is closed. it can be separated from the rest of the building. We have only been racing for about 3 weeks. If you would like more info just let me know and I will get you in touch with guy who runs it. I own the flea market but he runs the hobby shop and raceway. We are planning on putting a high banked dirt oval out side by spring. Thank you for the help.


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

There is also a indoor dirt oval just south of columbus(10minutes) that we run touring cars with latemodel bodies and sidedams. You can find info at www.cbrcr.com in the forums section. Lots of fun.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

You are in the right direction for your set up. Spring choice is good (white/purple). You could stand to go down some on your oil maybe like 60/50 wt. Tires, if you are using foams, go w/ Jaco plaid/Dpurple. On your droop go like the kit says 6/4, and if you need more steering go maybe 4-5 in the front. As for you camber just adjust it so your tire wears flat. This should put you in the right direction. I have raced a TC3 on ozite carpet oval for 3 years now, and this seems to work best for me. I hope this help you fella's


----------



## Hillbilly W/RC (Oct 5, 2005)

you said plaid/dblpurple is that plaid on the front and dbl purple on the back, or fron side to side? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

convikt said:


> You are in the right direction for your set up. Spring choice is good (white/purple). You could stand to go down some on your oil maybe like 60/50 wt. Tires, if you are using foams, go w/ Jaco plaid/Dpurple. On your droop go like the kit says 6/4, and if you need more steering go maybe 4-5 in the front. As for you camber just adjust it so your tire wears flat. This should put you in the right direction. I have raced a TC3 on ozite carpet oval for 3 years now, and this seems to work best for me. I hope this help you fella's



Thanks for the info.....do you just run the regular chassis or do you have one made specifically for oval?


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry, w/ my previous post, plaid is for the front Dpurple for the rears ( when there is "/", what ever is in front, that means the front, sorry I thought that was common, my fault). I ran the regular chassis on the tc3. I am currently running a Losi xxx. I always set my cars up consistant left to right oval or not.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*Does anyone know if associated makes a rear ZERO degree toe in block for the TC4 ? anyone have a part number ? *


----------

